# Make up ideas/general advice for me!



## whatshoulido121 (May 20, 2014)

Basically, there was a guy from work who asked me to hang out with him. When I did, he told me "you know I'm only hanging out with you because I have no guy friends in London" (He moved here from france). So, I tried not to show how much this affected me but he still went on about how he only invited me so we can be friends etc. I only wanted to be friends anyway but the fact he emphasised how much I was only his "guy friend" made me feel like ****. it was as if he was warning me not to think anything can happen between us because I am so beneath him. (again, I didnt like him as anything more than a friend anyway). 

So, I didnt want to show how much he hurt me and continued to hang out as friends where he would continue to put me down. Eventually i just thought **** him, I dont need negative people and stopped. 

i really want to feel confident when I see him and make him regret treating me like ****. 

What would you suggest that I change? I am trying to work on building my confidence because I know that that is worth more than anytihng. I know he 'friendzoned' me but the way he did it really made me feel like I am so repulsive. I took pictures. I do usually make more effort and used to wear more make up but he used to make little comments about my make up too which made me feel insecure (I would only wear mascara, eyeliner, mineral foundation and blusher). I became insecure wearing make up and thought why am I bothering, people will probably laugh at me etc. Anyway, I want to get back into making more effort but feel a bit lost now! I really want some advice on make up and general ideas to improve my look and hopefully make me feel more confident. 





Complete gallery

http://s66.photobucket.com/user/nanon121/library/?view=recent&amp;page=1 

These pics are mostly me 'natural'/having just woken up to show how I really look. I dont usually go out looking like that lol


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 20, 2014)

You don't need to change anything about yourself, you are beautiful. Just change the company you keep, stay busy and happy and don't give him another thought. If you are trying to make him regret it, you are giving him too much power over you. The best revenge is happiness and acting oblivious to his existence.


----------



## GlamBabe (May 29, 2014)

Absolutely!! He is a wanker. End of subject. And you shouldn't have to change anything about yourself to impress him. However, if you feel you need a new look I would go to the store and find someone who's makeup you like and ask them to do yours. Then go out and completely ignore him after maybe, just maybe saying hello. It's all he deserves.


----------



## GlamBabe (May 29, 2014)

Oh, and having looked at your pics, you're gorgeous. If I were doing your makeup I would play up your eyes in a smokey smoldering way, you have the complexion, and also consider an orchid pink (very now, and again, flattering with your skin) or red (blue red probably) mouth. You are a stunner He will not know what hit him. And then you walk away.....


----------



## BSquared (May 29, 2014)

Oh honey, don't change anything for a boy, especially a douchenozzle like that. You're gorgeous. I agree, if you want to make him "regret it", you're giving him too much time and he ain't worth it.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (May 29, 2014)

I agree with what the others have said. I'm glad you recognize that his opinion should not determine your self-worth! I think the look you described that you used to wear of just eyeliner, mascara, foundation and blush is a perfect, natural look.  Your skin looks amazing and shouldn't even need that much makeup to look flawless! I also think your eyebrows are incredible, and frame your face well. I think maybe bringing back your old "routine" would be a good start (and a nice strong lip would look great too!)  Just from the pic you posted on this thread, it looks like your hair has nice, natural texture. I have wavy/curly hair and it did wonders for my confidence when I learned to accept the curls instead of depending on the use of a straightener to feel good about how I looked. (Not saying you feel the same, just suggesting that embracing as much of your natural self as possible could be a booster!)


----------



## Sam curren (Apr 5, 2019)

hey hello,

Your skin looks *wonderful* and shouldn't even need that much makeup to look flawless. You shouldn't have to change anything about yourself to impress Someone.* Grow up your Eyelashes to make your self more attractive and Gorgeous*. Eyes are known to be the window to the soul and lashes are beautiful assets that accentuate the window to that soul. Having lashes on point can boost the appearance of a person.

*Eyelashes* are among the most vital part of the body. Their basic function is to guard the eyes against tiny particles such as dust, avoid infections or irritations, moisture and debris. Mostly women value eyelashes as one of the ways to accentuate their beauty. This is one of the reasons why women prefer their eyelashes thick, long lashes and they go to the extent of making use of several tools and makeup to get these attributes.


----------

